# Puppy Shots



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I know vets are in business to make money, but is there such a thing as ordering TOO many shots for a new working puppy? I don't get THAT much attention....=;


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Howard. I guess I don't really get your question. Of course there are vaccines that most vets will not recommend because of the low risk for the disease. (ie. corona, lepto in some areas, bordetella on dogs that don't board, giardia etc). If you are talking about how many core vaccines are given....ie DA2PP - depending on the age of the pup when the vaccines start they usually get around 3. Feel free to elaborate if there is something that I missed.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

My female German Shepherd came in from the Netherlands, her book shows shots given before her flight to the states. My vet never bothered to reorder shots as she feels those were fine. I know some will want "their type" given....

Seems if the shots to get in country are good, no need to spend more for more of the same. Her only concern was some eye issue and meds were given to get that in check. \\/


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

jean dodds reccomendations
http://www.weim.net/emberweims/Vaccine.html


----------

